# Tyre and wheel sizes?



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 2004 Ducato Panel van conversion by IH running on alloy wheels and 205 70 R15 tyres which are due replacement. Can I fit 215 70 R15 tyres without fear of tyres rubbing?

Could I fit 215 70 R16 wheels and tyres?

The alloys are a bit scabby and suffer some porosity problems as two have slow punctures (lose about 1lb per week) so I was looking at replacing the set with steel wheels and can see a set for sale described as "6J ET68 PCD 118 centering hole 71.1 bolt M14 x 1.5" and these will be off the latest model Ducato... Will these fit my Van?

Sorry if this has been asked a million times already, but...

thanks for any advice given

Cheers

K


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can tell you that the wheels off the 2007 onwards X250 model will NOT fit the earlier models.This applies the other way round as well. :lol:

cabby


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Cabby... There are sets on sale by Autotrail so I wondered if they were worthwhile, but if they dont fit, they dont fit.

Now, what about fitting wider tyres? There seems more choice in the 215 width than the 205?

And what about fitting 16 inch wheels to replace the 15's? Any advice?

K :wink:


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

Mmmm... I bought a set of 16" (post 2007) Ducato wheels and put them on my 2005 van. The wheels are identical except that the air valve is in a different position on the rim. This means the New Fiat wheel trims (post 2007) will only fit the post 2007 wheels.

Dave.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Worth going up a size if you can, 215 or even 225. Extra width usually gives better ride and longer life.

Our Mercedes is on 215/75R16 but we have bought a load of 225/75R16 with wheels on fleabay to replace them, wheels are the same for both section tyres.

Peter 
(sorry about the late post, still in California)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The fixing PCD of the 15" wheel is smaller than the 16" wheel, so not interchangeable, unless you change the hubs as well, not really a feasible modification.
As already advised the main difference between the 244 series and X250 is the position of the valve hole relevant to the mounting holes, the wheels will interchange.

Go for the 215 x 15.


----------



## Vanterrier (Sep 1, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> The fixing PCD of the 15" wheel is smaller than the 16" wheel, so not interchangeable, unless you change the hubs as well,
> 
> Go for the 215 x 15.


That does it for me then... I will fit 215 70 r15 to my existing wheels...

Thanks all :wink:

Now just need to decide which tyres to fit...

K


----------

